# 1/10th scale Yamato Battleship (!)



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Saw a Japanese book the other day about the new "1/10th scale Yamato" for the "Yamato Museum" in Japan.

At 1/10th scale, the model is 100 feet long!! The beam is probably close to 20 feet! The book had a photo of a person working on a fire director for one of the main turrets, it must have been ten feet long itself. The "model" is displayed in a shallow pit that looks a lot like a drydock inside the museum. Talk about building models "on a grand scale", holly cow, this thing is bigger than most private yachts!

The book was all japanese text so I could not read it but the photos told the story. They didn't say how many staterooms were onboard...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

At that size you may as well put engines and a cabin in it and make a real boat out of it!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hmm...1/10 scale 18" guns...you could still do some damage with those! :tongue:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

18" x 25.4mm per inch = 457.2mm

1.10 = 45.72mm

Yep, even bigger than a Bofors gun


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Just think...your own private...and WELL-ARMED yacht. No darn pirates around you! :freak:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

If you like that, check out

Yamato: The Last Battle.

http://www.yamato-movie.jp/ 

The recent feature film about the Yamato.
Between 12/17/2005 and 12/31/2005 it bacame the top grossing feature film released in Japan for 2005 beating EVERYTHING else out.

If you look around the net, you'll find a 5 minute 'making of' video showing the 600' foot set of Yamato that they build ala 'Titanic'.

If your interested, you can go to Japan and tour the set (they're leaving it up until May of 2006 and visit the Yamato museum.


----------



## VicenzaHS (Oct 14, 2005)

The original plans was to have three battleships in the Yamato class. In the middle of the construction of the third ship it was converted into a aircraft carrier. I believe it was sunk by a US submarine.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

VicenzaHS said:


> The original plans was to have three battleships in the Yamato class. In the middle of the construction of the third ship it was converted into a aircraft carrier. I believe it was sunk by a US submarine.


Original plans were for 5 _Yamato_s. Hull 111 was scrapped when about 30% complete, the 5th was never ordered. _Shinano_ was the carrier. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_aircraft_carrier_Shinano

_Shinano_ didn't exactly have a long and illustrious career. _Archerfish_ sunk her 10 days after she was commissioned.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is wierd - I was at Hiway Hobby yesterday, and they have a set of Japanese "trading kits" (Gashapon) that consist of hull sections of the Yamato. Like, each one is 2 inches long, and includes full interior details. It's like the ship was cut up like a banana for your cereal and put into individual boxes. You collect the whole set of maybe a dozen, and put them together to make a 1/700 scale full ship.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

VicenzaHS said:


> The original plans was to have three battleships in the Yamato class. In the middle of the construction of the third ship it was converted into a aircraft carrier. I believe it was sunk by a US submarine.


I thought 4 ships in that class, but I could be wrong.

The 3rd was converted into an aircraft carrier. Shinano.
It was sunk by a US Submarine mainly because she was never finished or made 'watertight' when they moved her from one port to another.
A good book on the subject was a book written by the captain of that sub called "SHINANO: The Sinking of Japan's Secret Supership."


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John P said:


> This is wierd - I was at Hiway Hobby yesterday, and they have a set of Japanese "trading kits" (Gashapon) that consist of hull sections of the Yamato. Like, each one is 2 inches long, and includes full interior details. It's like the ship was cut up like a banana for your cereal and put into individual boxes. You collect the whole set of maybe a dozen, and put them together to make a 1/700 scale full ship.


I've seen that at my hobby shop John. It looks interesting, but it also looks like its made out of that 'rubberized' plastic rather than a nice stiff styrene.

Yamato freak that I am, I was very tempted to pick it up (I think my hobby shop guy may have in fact ordered it with me in mind) But the total price tag was a bit much to swallow.

Some other interesting things I've seen are kits of all the different guns that the ship carried in different scales.

Like the main gun turrets in 1/72
and others in 1/48 and 1/35th.

If they were all in the same scale, that might tempt me beyond the point of saying 'no' and building a whole 1/72 scale ship.

I've already had a hard enough time saying no to the 1/96th scale hull that a few people offer. If I actually saw one in person, I don't think I could help myself.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

At the risk of sounding kinda stupid here (and bear in mind that I'm a fan of WWII equpiment of all major powers)...what does everyone seem to have against the _Iowa_-class battleships? It seems like everyone has a big thing for the _Bismarck_, _Yamato_ and the Japanese carriers. Don't here much about people building _Iowa_s or the US carriers (with the exception of that huge 1/350 Tamiya CVN-65 _Enterprise_).

I know in the case of something like this, as close as nearly anyone is going to get to the _Yamato_ is the full-scale set or this 1/10 scale model, and all four _Iowa_s are in various states of being open to the public. Still doesn't explain why no one seems to have the Tamiya 1/350 _Missouri_ (I need a scan of the decals and placement sheet.  ).


----------



## VicenzaHS (Oct 14, 2005)

I was wandering, if the Yamato, and one of the Iowa class battleships went againt each other in a big gun battle, which ship would win the battle. The Yamato is the bigger ship, but the Iowa,s were faster, more manuverable, and had better range finders.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Shinano shouldn't really classify as a "super ship" to my mind, it was really intended to be a glorified tanker. Its aircraft compliment was to be 40 planes which seems low for such a big carrier.


----------



## king-wang (Mar 20, 2006)

Bigger than our company products, ours is just 1/350 and 1/100.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> *spe130* wrote:
> It seems like everyone has a big thing for the Bismarck, Yamato and the Japanese carriers. Don't here much about people building _Iowa_s or the US carriers (with the exception of that huge 1/350 Tamiya CVN-65 _Enterprise_).


Well, personally, I love the _Essesx_-class carriers, _Casablanca_, and _Independence_ escort carriers.

I would like to build a _Casablanca_-class model of decent size, 
if I ever finish the 35+ STAR TREK model kits in my closet.

What I like about the Yamato and Musashi:
They were the largest battleships ever built on this planet.
I like the 18" cannons. I love that the turret/firing chamber 
had better armour than most other ships in order to keep the gunnery 
crew alive while firing. (The concussion of those guns was devastating!)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Size is nice, but what I'd like is a model of the little Natoma Bay/Sargeant Bay escort carriers. Dad's squadron transferred to Saipan aboard one and flew P-47s off the deck. I'd love to build one with a deckfull of Jugs.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

spe130 said:


> At the risk of sounding kinda stupid here (and bear in mind that I'm a fan of WWII equpiment of all major powers)...what does everyone seem to have against the _Iowa_-class battleships? It seems like everyone has a big thing for the _Bismarck_, _Yamato_ and the Japanese carriers. Don't here much about people building _Iowa_s or the US carriers (with the exception of that huge 1/350 Tamiya CVN-65 _Enterprise_).


Just my two cents, but all the ship that you mentioned, sank. They're gone. Now only a part of history. All of these ships met with hard endings for both ship the men aboard (albiet enemy-but still fellow humans). Its the same thing with the Titanic. People might not even remember that ship if it hadn't sank on her first voyage with nearly 1,500 people.

All the ships you mentioned went out in blazes of glory. Bismark, on her first mission after sinking the Hood, pride of the british navy.

The most 'popular' Japanese carriers went down at Midway. 

Mushashi was impressive just because of the sheer amount of ordinance it took to actually sink her.

And Yamato, sent purposefully, on a suicide 'one way' mission.

Every one of these has an interesting story behind their demise.

Now, don't get me wrong, I have nothing against any US ship, but for me, the designs also just aren't very impressive.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, I think the Iowas are beautiful vessels! But you're right about the appeal of the departed warrior being more exciting.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

John, you don't have that 1/350 Tamiya _Missouri_ in your insane stash, do you? :tongue: 

I understand the "departed warrior" logic - but by that line of thinking, you'd expect to see more of ships like the _Arizona_, _Lexington_ and _Yorktown_. Personally, I'd love to see a styrene kit of the _Langley_.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The only ships I have are a couple of DML subs I haven't built yet. I'm not big on building the floating stuff.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

spe130 said:


> John, you don't have that 1/350 Tamiya _Missouri_ in your insane stash, do you? .



I have her and boy is she a beautiful kit.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

iamweasel said:


> I have her and boy is she a beautiful kit.


Is there any chance you could scan the decal sheet? Wish I had money and space to get one.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

king-wang said:


> Bigger than our company products, ours is just 1/350 and 1/100.


HLJ has a 1/250 scale listed at their site...


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

John P said:


> Size is nice, but what I'd like is a model of the little Natoma Bay/Sargeant Bay escort carriers. Dad's squadron transferred to Saipan aboard one and flew P-47s off the deck. I'd love to build one with a deckfull of Jugs.


My father served on a Fletcher destroyer during the Korean War. I built up a version using Tamiya's kit. It was a really well designed kit and went together easy.

My personal favorites are the battleships. There's something romantic to me about those battlewagons. I have one of each of the major battleships of WWII from major player, all 1/350.

1) Bismark
2) Yamato
3) King George V
4) Missouri
5) Arizona

As soon as I can get the proper display case for em', I plan so start building them. 

I am just chomping at the bits for a 1/350 scale USS Texas BB-35, a dreadnaught class battleship. 10 guns spread out on 5 turrets and the actual ship is just 50 miles from my home. I am considering the Iron Shipways' Texas model. Don't know anything about. I posed the question on another thread in this group.
as a museum ship.


----------



## king-wang (Mar 20, 2006)

Old_McDonald said:


> HLJ has a 1/250 scale listed at their site...



Hello,my friend. The 1/350 is "normal big scale", for 1/100 scale model ship, we only accepte cutom pre-order. 1/144 is 1.54m long, 1/100 is bigger than that, a monster ! 

In my personal opinion,1/250 model will not be massive production, In 1 hour they can produce 3000(At least) for this scale, I suppose. Also ,I think that is plastic kits, this do not worth USD$90(not includes postage, EMS cost USD$70,also most of these store can get postage discount up to 60%, in China). 


Think about all i said, most of your money went to import and export trading company.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Some years back, I built a model of a French Richelieu class battleship. Of course, like pretty much all my scratchbuilt ship models, it's a constant work in progress (I sailed one for about 5 years with a half built superstructure).

The Richelieus were absolutely gorgeous ships. Needless to say, like France itself, they aren't very popular because they spent half the war fighting for the krauts until they realized the allies were going to win...and they switched sides. But they were pretty as heck. I've only got one or two old photos of the partially finished hull of my model in the water and it's virtually impossible to photograph indoors. It's 102" long and I can't get far enough away to photograph it without distortion .

The Richelieus had all their big guns mounted in two forward turrets (4 guns per turret). This gave them beautifully long, sweeping bows. The superstructure didn't even start until more than half way to the stern of the ship.


----------



## thuntboss (Feb 1, 2006)

I believe there were actually 4 hulls completed and used. 2 were the super-battleships Yamato and Musashi. The other 2 were super-carriers Shinano and Taiho.
Main guns were 46 cm {460mm} L/45 triple barreled guns. The super battleships weighed in at over 70,000 tons. Had both super carriers had their planned full complement of planes, they would have had approximately 140 to 170 planes apiece.

I believe there is either the same model or one similar in size at the Naval Museum in Kobe

As a side note, it should be mentioned that although the U.S. had better rangefinders, the Japanes had better gun directors. They were also quite expert at manually sighting guns {anyone remember the Battle for Tsushima Strait ?}.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

As I posted earlier in the thread:

Original plans were for 5 Yamatos. Hull 111 was scrapped when about 30% complete, the 5th was never ordered. Shinano was the carrier. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japane...carrier_Shinano

Shinano didn't exactly have a long and illustrious career. Archerfish sunk her 10 days after she was commissioned.

---

Taiho was in a class of one, laid down as a carrier in 1941. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_aircraft_carrier_Taiho


----------



## VicenzaHS (Oct 14, 2005)

Check this site out www.navsource.org/archives/01/67.htm


----------



## Nighthawke (Feb 17, 2006)

John P said:


> 18" x 25.4mm per inch = 457.2mm
> 
> 1.10 = 45.72mm
> 
> Yep, even bigger than a Bofors gun


45.72 mm.. Let's see, you could sleeve the barrels and fire 40mm rounds without worry about the mods changing the gun's appearance.. 

Just have to put in some fire control, ammo handling, reinforce the frame holding the guns, install recoil assemblies, and it's golden. :thumbsup: 

Considering the size of the vessel, probably be manned. TV vision, probably a small radar set built for blue water vessels, maybe a laser rangefinder. All off-the-shelf parts and components, save for the gun assembly itself.

All in a geek modeler's dream though. The first time those guns fire, the coast guard would be all over that ship like june bugs on a porch bulb. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Manned? It's 100 feet long and 20 feet wide! That's bigger than a lot of rich-boy yachts! Plenty of room for cabins under that deck.


----------



## Nighthawke (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry, meant the turrets to be manned. Oh I can see that the ship's conn will be manned, was just wondering how the turrets would be handled, either by remote trigger from the conn, or some cannon cocker holding a lanyard or trigger.


----------

